
Bill Gates: If you read one thing about climate change, make it this - henryaj
https://twitter.com/BillGates/status/1154787966256058368
======
xmichael999
I've never really spent any time with Twitter, but wow what a frustrating
platform. The lead comments range from total insanity to a guy asking for a
job, mixed with a few sorta logical comments....

------
paulddraper
> Government support for energy R&D is one of the best opportunities to fight
> climate change.

To give an idea of the current spend:

In 2016, the U.S. spent $11 billion on renewable energy subsidies and $3
billion on energy efficiency. [1]

[1]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/uhenergy/2018/03/23/renewable-e...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/uhenergy/2018/03/23/renewable-
energy-subsidies-yes-or-no/#74fef40f6e23)

~~~
reddickulous
Are government subsidies actually a good way to promote R&D? The U.S. has a
couple notable failures there (ethanol/corn, and Solyndra).

And Germany has put billions and billions of Euros into their aggressive
renewable energy push with very little to show for it.

[https://m.spiegel.de/international/germany/german-failure-
on...](https://m.spiegel.de/international/germany/german-failure-on-the-road-
to-a-renewable-future-a-1266586.html)

------
acqq
The one thing is how unbelievably hard would be to reach 2 deg target:

[http://folk.uio.no/roberan/t/global_mitigation_curves.shtml](http://folk.uio.no/roberan/t/global_mitigation_curves.shtml)

The problem is: we should not despair but act and politicians don't like to
ask the voters to sacrifice for a goal of making the future less worse.

------
henryaj
Link to the article: [https://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2019/7/11/2068861...](https://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2019/7/11/20688611/climate-change-research-development-innovation)

------
randyrand
what a bad title. "one thing _____this week_ __ __".

------
boshomi
at the picture: waste of fertile land for engery production is a worng way to
save the climate...

